# XO Circuit Breakers



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

They have been out of production for a while. A single pole 20A goes @ $60 new old stock.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Barjack said:


> I acquired these from a service upgrade.
> 
> I have no idea if these are rare, but I've never seen the package.
> 
> ...


When I first started out I had a service upgrade on an old home. It contained the same breakers. The panel itself was sized like a shoe box. I had to open up the studs to fit a regular sized panel in. I obviously wasn't prepared for the reconnect but learned a valuable lesson that day! I wish I kept the panel. 









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

My XO120 looks about as close to untouched as possible. 

The XO220 has some wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is a very fuzzy photo of a Cutler-Hammer XO package, pre 1960 logo, showing the 2-pole wide (rare) and the more common 3 pole wide XO breakers, but both are 2-pole breakers.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

We still have nos xos in our crib along with nixi tubes.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They have been out of production for a while. A single pole 20A goes @ $60 new old stock.


Tell me about it, I had to buy one for our house. Our electrical is a mess. I'd fix it but nobody is going to pay me to do it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Not super rare but that box is. That is cool as ****. I would probly pay more for the box than the breaker.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Tell me about it, I had to buy one for our house. Our electrical is a mess. I'd fix it but nobody is going to pay me to do it.


If you own your home that isn't really accurate. Think of it as an investment in equity in your home. An electrical upgrade is money in the bank.


----------

